# strobe lights



## ehchvac (Aug 8, 2004)

anyone have any experience with these units?
thanks

PSE Amber- Amber LED X™ 2100 Mini Light Bar


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Stobes give me a headache in a snow storm...Rob


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Im not sure about that specific model but i have seen similar.The led lights are very bright.I see it has LED'S in the corners too, thats a big plus because with leds if your looking at it from an angle they become hard to see.I see more and more plows and emergency equipment going with led lights/bars and not many complaints.


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

*Strobes*



ehchvac said:


> anyone have any experience with these units?
> thanks
> 
> PSE Amber- Amber LED X™ 2100 Mini Light Bar


I opertate One Strobe while Traveling w/ my Plow ON! but Use a Twin Light Rotator when I*M Plowing! as I Figure the Single Strobe allows other Motorist to See Me! during a Storm when Visibilty is Low! & it Don*t Use hardly Any Juice--& when I*M Plowing the Twin Rotator does a Good JOB!-but-It Uses a lot more Juice!--& Here in MAINE! the LAW says AMBER only for Plows! & Wreckers--Fire Trucks & Ambalances & Blue for POLICE & Sheriffs-I was just Offerd a very Expensive Light BAR! CHEAP!--$1000 Dollar Unit w/ a Red Lense! Cover- & Checked On an ANBER One!--Too Pricy! --over $400.00 --NO WAY!-a Freind is Building a Heavy Duty WRECKER! & I gave Thought of getting IT for HIM!--But SANTAS Pockets are NOT that DEEP!--Ole JIM--


----------



## infineon954 (Dec 12, 2004)

Hideaway strobe kits are in my opinion very good.Clear strobe tubes are the brightest. Best if installed in your parking/turn lights in the front and in the back up lights in the rear. They are not as expensive as they used to be either. You can grab a good kit for about $200 retail by Nova electronics at http://www.strobesnmore.com Or go look in E-bay


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey Ole JIM,

FYI, Maine law states strobe on ONLY WHEN PLOWING. Must be turned off when driving on the road. I think most cops wouldn't give you a hard time over it, but you never know... there are some real knuckleheads with badges (not most, but definately some)

Jeff Pierce


----------



## Ole JIM (Dec 9, 2004)

tvpierce said:


> Hey Ole JIM,
> 
> FYI, Maine law states strobe on ONLY WHEN PLOWING. Must be turned off when driving on the road. I think most cops wouldn't give you a hard time over it, but you never know... there are some real knuckleheads with badges (not most, but definately some)
> 
> Jeff Pierce


JEFF Here Plows run Strobes all the TIME! I have a small One!--Right above my Head On the Drivers Side--w/a Dual Rotator mounted in the Middle!--& Some I have Seen Don*t have Any Flashing light at ALL!--& I know what You mean by somme Knuckleheads w/Badges! but haven*t Run into One YET!-- Ole JIM


----------



## towelman (Dec 15, 2004)

I don't have any experiences with them personally but the local sheriffs department refuses to go with the LED because they do not get hot and melt the frosts off the lights 

They are a bunch of babies if you ask me


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

A coworker told me that in Michigan you have to have a strobe if you enter the roadway while plowing, or it can be a pretty hefty fine. I see people without them all the time though. I had one given to me that I wired up and mounted to the factory T-nuts in my roof rack. I do prefer to keep the use of it to a minimum because it is EXTREMELY distracting. Its always dark when I get home from work to plow anyway and I check for vehicle headlights both ways before I back into the road.


----------

